# Minute Crack



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

When I was washing my van today, I noticed a very small crack in the back corner. I can't remember hitting anything, but then again you never know. It is only about 1mm in size. Can anyone give me advice on the best way to fix it.

Dave


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I`m not sure how to fix it.But you want to make sure the crack does not get any bigger.I have one on mine ,and was told to drill a tiny hole at each end to stop the spread,which i have done .
Now waiting for a repair,but will have to wait until we get back from Spain

Les


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I am assuming that it is in the glass fibre bodywork.
Even quite a slight ding can fracture the gelcoat and create these hairline fractures. While they are not structural, they can become unsightly given time as dirt finds its way into the cracks that can grow over time.
The crack(s) will need routing out before renovating the surface and repainting..... at least that is what the bodyshop did to my bumper after my car got a bit too friendly.

Alan


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

There's probably no need to drill holes at the ends of the crack unless it's a stress crack (ie: caused by flexing/movement of the material). I would simply gouge the surface along the length of the crack and fill it using gelcoat filler, then level, smooth and polish once set.

This assumes white fibreglass construction. If the material is ABS (plastic) rather than fibreglass I'd entrust the job to one of the many mobile bumper repair specialists such as "Chipsaway".


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

dovtrams said:


> When I was washing my van today, I noticed a very small crack in the back corner. I can't remember hitting anything, but then again you never know. It is only about 1mm in size. Can anyone give me advice on the best way to fix it.
> 
> Dave


Used the boat version of this on fibreglass boats and have some in the van "just in case"!
Capatain Tolley to the rescue

There are two reviews on the Amazon link that praise it highly. This comes highly recommended from our local canal side chandlers too. Doubt if the "Caravan version" is any different to the marine version?

The creeping crack cure for boats definately worked on my boat. If you follow the link to the boat version there are 7 reviews there too. NB it is very thin but can build up additional layers with successive applications to fill larger cracks.

Steve


----------

